# What's the most hip protection I can get?



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I was at a park in June and it really hammered home what I had suspected but not acted on- that my most painful injuries are always to my hips. Ended up with about a two-foot-tall bruise on my right hip/thigh and and a painful recovery...relatively-speaking, anyway. It took a few weeks to not be in any pain. Couple weeks of straight up limited mobility. I consider that quite awhile for something without a hospital visit.

Anyway, I was wearing gear most everywhere else, but nothing on my lower body except knee pads. So I want to do what I damn well knew I should have, and get some armored skivvies.

A lot of them seem to have strange pad placements...I really want to have padding directly on hip bones (which stick out a lot on me), as well as that whole upper thigh area.

The bulkiest Troy Lee's are about the only thing that seems worthwhile. Am I missing some other options?


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll add that I see stuff that has a lot more of the side protection I want...but it's always aimed at a different crowd, like snowboarders or skaters. Which would be fine if it didn't mean that the shorts also have gigantic butt pads, which would just be bothersome if you're riding a bike.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Somewhat related, I had a simple low speed crash that injured a hip and had me going from a wheelchair, to a walker, to a cane over a 8 week period. I had injured my hips on a number of occasions before that but never that badly. I subsequently ditched the clipless pedals after having ridden them for many years.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Have you looked at POC https://www.jensonusa.com/POC-Hip-VPD-20-Protective-Shorts

Rockgarden might also be a possibility https://www.jensonusa.com/Rockgardn-CYA-Shorts.

I have some 661s that perform (in actual crashes) well but don't cover the hip bone and aren't made anymore. But if they make some that would work for you you might give them a shot.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I wore POC VPD knees on the same trip...usually wear IXS Flows, but DH + cooler weather meant I went for the burlier POC's. Did not regret it...literally hurt everywhere other than my knees. MVP runner-up goes to my Leatt Air-something-or-other vest, which took a direct hit at some point (not even sure from what; assumably a bike part). Knocked the wind out of me but there wasn't even a mark under the chest pad.

Anyway, I would've ruined the Flows and the POC's did great, so I'm sold on them as a brand. But I never bothered to consider their shorts, because I couldn't ever determine where the padding actually was. Too many shorts only give you some basic slide protection on your thighs...and I'm more of a...tumbler. I really want something at least close to covering my hip bone. And also the top of my leg bone; can't remember what the name for it is, but it actually probably takes the most hits...and a lot of shorts only have pads kind-of-around-it and not actually on it.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I wore POC VPD knees on the same trip...usually wear IXS Flows, but DH + cooler weather meant I went for the burlier POC's. Did not regret it...literally hurt everywhere other than my knees. MVP runner-up goes to my Leatt Air-something-or-other vest, which took a direct hit at some point (not even sure from what; assumably a bike part). Knocked the wind out of me but there wasn't even a mark under the chest pad.
> 
> Anyway, I would've ruined the Flows and the POC's did great, so I'm sold on them as a brand. But I never bothered to consider their shorts, because I couldn't ever determine where the padding actually was. Too many shorts only give you some basic slide protection on your thighs...and I'm more of a...tumbler. I really want something at least close to covering my hip bone. And also the top of my leg bone; can't remember what the name for it is, but it actually probably takes the most hits...and a lot of shorts only have pads kind-of-around-it and not actually on it.


I love my POC elbow pads and Jersey. Seem pretty indestructible and highly protective, but it is impossible to tell from the pics what the pads cover in the shorts.

Jenson does have free returns on apparel if you feel like rolling the dice.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Those POC shorts look interesting.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Amazon had the TLD 4600 shorts in my size for $36 shipped, so I went ahead and grabbed those to try out. Next step is the POC's for like 80 more dollars, LOL.

Like I said, I really can't tell exactly what the POC pads are like, but it looks like they cover that whole side area, much like the TLD's. I will re-evaluate my need for indestructible underpants in about two days.

Any third suggestions? A lot of gear companies don't really do the shorts, and the few that do just...don't seem right. Like the Fox Titan...is just a low thigh pad. Astars leave something to be desired, and I've never been impressed with their stuff, anyway. G-Form shorts have terrible coverage, which kinda seems like their company motto or something...


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> Amazon had the TLD 4600 shorts in my size for $36 shipped, so I went ahead and grabbed those to try out. Next step is the POC's for like 80 more dollars, LOL.
> 
> Like I said, I really can't tell exactly what the POC pads are like, but it looks like they cover that whole side area, much like the TLD's. I will re-evaluate my need for indestructible underpants in about two days.
> 
> Any third suggestions? A lot of gear companies don't really do the shorts, and the few that do just...don't seem right. Like the Fox Titan...is just a low thigh pad. Astars leave something to be desired, and I've never been impressed with their stuff, anyway. G-Form shorts have terrible coverage, which kinda seems like their company motto or something...


Well, I haven't tried these out, but I really like the knee pads I have from them: 7IDP shorts https://www.jensonusa.com/7Idp-Flex...hiI4iECdkvetOURDkPfxVL-UvVfeOWYBoCGNsQAvD_BwE

A bit less than the POC but no where near the price you got on the TLD.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I got the Troy Lee's in the mail. For anyone not familiar with their line, it's worth noting that these are intended as being their lighter protective short- they've got a few different models.

For the price, I'm gonna keep these. They may or may not actually get used. The good: very lightweight, does not limit mobility, very breathable. Good coverage, especially if you pull them up kinda high (think boxing trunks). I don't know if this is the intention, but the roominess in the crotch and the fact that the pads fall DIRECTLY on my pointy-bone-parts in such a position makes me think so.

But the pads are THIN. By comparison, my soft POC knee pads and soft-padded Leatt vest feel BURLY. The Leatt makes me feel like I could take a substantial punch to the chest or back pads without serious pain or injury. By admittedly-unscientific comparison, I can pop these with my fist and it's like...hmm...I'm not sure this would actually do anything. I suspect the impacts onto concrete-like Colorado bike park dirt that gave me huge bruises and a hematoma would not be mitigated very much...these are more of a road rash barrier. And frankly, I had that, too, and it was pretty much the least of my worries. I mean, my hip was swollen so bad that my pants didn't fit right and I had to quit wearing belts for a while.

So...maybe I'll try the POC's. Or maybe even look at some of the stuff intended for skating (i.e. taking vert falls), snowboarding, or football, especially if it can be modified (i.e. keep big side pads but remove crotch/butt pads).


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I have an old pair of POC shorts. They look identical to the current model. They have a large, thick (3L), well sized piece of their VPD padding on each thigh, covers the Greater Trochanter very well. They sit fairly low though, and do not cover the Iliac Crest at all. 
They have a small, thinner (2layer)piece of VPD padding on the back , and it doesn't bother me at all.

Due to the fact that the VPD pads are one piece, and large, they are fairly stiff and make the shorts less than super comfy. I do not wear them for pedaling.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Tjaard, how big are you? I've heard the VPD's are very slim.

I'm gonna get some pics up in a moment: I had the uberlight TLD's mentioned above, and have just picked up a pair of the 'Triple 8 bumsavers' (LOL) off of Amazon. Initial impressions are good; padding is thicker, mobility is good, coverage is good but not great. Rear pad has to be removed to prevent saddle interference.

I may go one step further and try the 'tortoise pads,' which seem like the be-all end-all of the armored diapers. Like the Triple 8's, the pads are removable, so I can pull the rear.

I'm headed back to the park in a week, and I am determined to not get utterly destroyed again. Thusly, I have a three-pronged approach: 1) I'm gonna get an instructor for a day to help my riding 2) I think I'm gonna ride clipped to help prevent losing the pedals, which is what generally caused my crashes...I know, kind of a band-aid for shitty riding, but I don't see the downside to them. I've empirically proved that I will definitely separate in a crash and 3) I'm armoring my underpants area up like a mother****er.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I can’t tell what size I have, labels are faded. I think a M, most likely.

I am 33” waist, with skinny legs. The bottom leg hem/cud is indeed fairly snug, if you are someone with a smaller waist relative to your thighs, that might be an issue.
They are also fairly short, so on my long legs(37” inseam) they end fairly high up, which makes that worse. If you have short legs, you should be better off.


----------



## teej83 (Aug 25, 2017)

I have the POCs and used them for a couple years. Really good impact protection, but the foam itself bunches in the pockets and it tends to ride up in crashes. Protects from deep injury, but road rash still occured.

I just bought the Leatt shorts. The protection is not as bulky as the POCs - its not VPD or D30 foam unfortunately. That said, the construction feels nicer and they seem like they will stay in place better. Haven't taken a hard spill with them thankfully, but the lower speed falls haven't moved them at all. Big fan so far.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My hubby wears G-form compression shorts for dirt biking. He initially tested the Leatt but found the product was bulky and loose fitting.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I suffered a large hematoma on my hip from a bad crash then purchased some Troy Lee padded shorts and crashed exactly a year later with them on and got another bad hematoma on the other hip. Now I have a permanent wonky hourglass figure as one is slightly higher and neither could be completely drained. 

Basically I think the hip area is just impossible to fully protect whilst still maintaining comfort and mobility.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

I’ve got two pairs of the G-form bike shorts with padded hips. Besides saving my ass numerous times (literally) they’ve got one of the best chamois I’ve used. The hip padding is unobtrusive but because it’s that magic g-form material, it does a great job of absorbing shock.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not worried about the chamois for downhill. Initially, it was a deal-breaker, but then I discovered that 90% of protective shorts don't have it, so it got marked off the list. I'll either go without or just wear my go-to cheap PI lycras underneath.

The G-forms always seemed kind of laughable to me. Too expensive for what they are (listing for $100+), and all the reviews seem to complain about quality control and fit issues. The idea is solid: fancy D3O padding centered on the trochanter, which is probably the root of half or more of these kinds of injuries. But it does not nothing for the other ~half.

FWIW, this is what I looked like a few days after flying back from Winter Park (Trestle). It got worse.No privates, but big slab of black and blue dude thigh, view at own discretion.

I don't think the G-form would've helped that all that much.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm serious about maybe just doing this, guys...

Oh, what's this? Just a normal mountain biker, with a totally normal amount of short pants.








Wait a minute...








Yes, that's right. I possess all of the short pants.








Those shitty Alpinestars shorts that were always too big for me could really pay off, here. They hide the two pairs of interlocking chubber pants pretty well...


----------

